# Foreign Born Population in your city



## leftfieldTO (Nov 24, 2005)

leftfieldTO said:


> In YOUR opinion... which doesn't count for countries where the OTHER way around,long before the USA even existed. Normal for US doesn't mean necessarily mean normalfor the world. In fact,it USUALLY doesn't!


Sorry for the grammar errors.... typing to quickly..... but the point remains true


----------



## ironchapman (Jun 2, 2005)

Scraper Enthusiast said:


> Completely backwards. Why wouldn't you separate change from dollars with a decimal, as the above 42 is forty percent of one dollar. Hence, it is expressed .42.


I think it's because the meanings of the comma (*,*) and the decimal (*.*) when counting money and numbers are switched in many cultures. It's really only because we are so used to seeing it as _1,000.5_ that we think _1.000,5_ is weird. It's really just a cultural difference, that's all. 

....But there's really no sense in dragging this out where the rest of the entire topic centers around this discussion.

But can't we have some class and be civil about this. There's no need to be harsh about this


----------



## leftfieldTO (Nov 24, 2005)

You're right....... I'm done.... at least until I get my TO stats on here.


----------



## Scraper Enthusiast (Oct 4, 2005)

ProgHouseHead said:


> ^Cause you're an ignorant American, that's why it seems incorrect to you. Anything foreign to your ideals must be wrong. God bless the USA.


Wow, "ignorant American". How unique. How genuine. Odd, considering that you're an American, or you are simply living here in the United States.

If other countries do it differently, I can accept that. My point is that even if you're going to do such, it is wrong, for it doesn't match up with the tenths, hundreths, and thousandths decimal system of numbers. Granted, you're only dealing with the tenths and hundredths place for currency.


----------



## ProgHouseHead (Oct 24, 2005)

Scraper Enthusiast said:


> Wow, "ignorant American". How unique. How genuine. Odd, considering that you're an American, or you are simply living here in the United States.
> 
> If other countries do it differently, I can accept that. My point is that even if you're going to do such, it is wrong, for it doesn't match up with the tenths, hundreths, and thousandths decimal system of numbers. Granted, you're only dealing with the tenths and hundredths place for currency.


K.


----------



## ironchapman (Jun 2, 2005)

Scraper Enthusiast said:


> If other countries do it differently, I can accept that. My point is that even if you're going to do such, it is wrong, for it doesn't match up with the tenths, hundreths, and thousandths decimal system of numbers. Granted, you're only dealing with the tenths and hundredths place for currency.


The comma is actually what they use for a decimal, as I have stated before. That's the way they see the comma and that is the way they use it. That is just their interpretation of the number system.

It's like the difference in the definition of football: it's just the way we see it and the way they see it.

Don't ask me why they do it. It is just a cultural quirk (so to speak) that we have to live with.

But I've said befor ewe should drop this, or at least minimalize the discussion of it. There's no need for dragging this out over the rest of the topic

...And with that I bow out of this part of the topic


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Scraper Enthusiast said:


> My point is that even if you're going to do such, it is wrong,


You want to tell us, what's wrong and what's not? OK, next time I say that american english is wrong, because I've learned british english at school. :|


----------



## rousseau (Nov 4, 2005)

Scraper Enthusiast said:


> Why do you have your decimals and commas backwards?
> 
> For example, if expressing a percentage of a whole number, it is not indicated by a comma, rather a decimal. Example: 4.92%, not 4,92%.
> 
> If expressing thousands, separate them from hundreds, tens, and ones by a comma, not a decimal. Example: 200,542 not 200.542.


Wow, good show. While you're at it, why don't you do a world tour to England and Australia and India and Malaysia and Japan and the like, and set them straight on which side of the road they should drive on? Perhaps you could explain to them that the game the world calls "football" isn't really football, but "soccer." Be sure to make snarky remarks about the lack of freezing water when people mention how warm it is at 32 degrees. 

You were just winding us up, right? I mean, you're not really this ignorant, surely?


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Miami: The most "foreign-born" large city in the World. 1.2 milion of Miami-Dade County's 2.3 million residents are foreign-born (51.4%). 59.5% of residents of the City of Miami were born outside of the U.S.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Almost three-quarters of Torontonians aged 15 or older have direct ties to immigration. (74%)* About one-half (52%) are themselves immigrants, while another 22% are 2nd generation immigrants with at least one parent born outside of Canada. The remaining 26% of the Toronto population (aged 15 or older) is comprised of individuals who were born in Canada to two Canadian-born parents.

http://www.statcan.ca/english/research/89-613-MIE/2004003/summary.htm

* About 44% of Toronto's population in 2001 was born outside Canada*, higher than Miami (40%), Los Angeles (31%), and New York City (24%).

http://www.fin.gov.on.ca/english/demographics/cenhi5.html


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

dave8721 said:


> Miami: The most "foreign-born" large city in the World. 1.2 milion of Miami-Dade County's 2.3 million residents are foreign-born (51.4%). *59.5% of residents of the City of Miami were born outside of the U.S*.



I love Miami for it...it's one of the quirkiest major cities in America with regards to demographics and communities


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Skybean said:


> *Almost three-quarters of Torontonians aged 15 or older have direct ties to immigration. (74%)* About one-half (52%) are themselves immigrants, while another 22% are 2nd generation immigrants with at least one parent born outside of Canada. The remaining 26% of the Toronto population (aged 15 or older) is comprised of individuals who were born in Canada to two Canadian-born parents.
> 
> http://www.statcan.ca/english/research/89-613-MIE/2004003/summary.htm
> 
> ...


Where did they come up with only 40% of Miami's population being from outside the U.S.? Maybe that is the entire metro number (including Palm Beach).


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

Skybean said:


> * About 44% of Toronto's population in 2001 was born outside Canada*, higher than Miami (40%), Los Angeles (31%), and New York City (24%).



Do people from Toronto have an inferiority complex where they always need to make it seem as if their city is bigger, better and more badass than every other city in the world? I'm just saying, from my observations in these forums, everything said about Toronto is usually in referance to how its better than NYC, London, LA, Paris, etc (In this case, screwing up immigration statistics for US cities). Either grow some nuts and start repping right or don't do it at all.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

~35% of Malmö's population is born outside Sweden, and over 50% are 1st or 2nd generation immigrants...

Largest immigrant groups are Yugoslavians, Iraqis, Danes, Iranians, Vietnamese, Turkish etc.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

CHI said:


> Do people from Toronto have an inferiority complex where they always need to make it seem as if their city is bigger, better and more badass than every other city in the world? I'm just saying, from my observations in these forums, everything said about Toronto is usually in referance to how its better than NYC, London, LA, Paris, etc (In this case, screwing up immigration statistics for US cities). Either grow some nuts and start repping right or don't do it at all.



The truth hurts, doesn't it? :lol:
Hey, a higher percentage of foreign born peeps doesn't mean that one city is better than another, so I don't quite understand why you are overreacting. In any case, I just posted statistics that I could in relation to the thread topic. If you look at the source for my single line of statistics, you will see that I copied it directly.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow, great! Another thread arguing about how multicultural Toronto is... That's a novelty! :sleepy:


----------



## mad_nick (May 13, 2004)

Skybean said:


> * About 44% of Toronto's population in 2001 was born outside Canada*, higher than Miami (40%), Los Angeles (31%), and New York City (24%).


Actually, I'd say some 99% of people in Miami, LA and NY were born outside of Canada. 
Some real data, percent foreign-born, not including those born in Puerto Rico, US island areas, or those born abroad to American parent(s).
Miami: 59.5%
LA: 40.9%
NY: 35.9%
http://factfinder.census.gov/servle...651000&-format=&-_lang=en&-SubjectID=11570780

Toronto, including non-permanent residents: 51.2%
http://www12.statcan.ca/english/pro...aType=1&TypeNameE=City%20%2D%20Cit%E9&ID=6837


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Historically, NYC was mostly built on by immigrants, which explains why it's been diverse for nearly 150 years.


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

leftfieldTO said:


> In YOUR opinion... which doesn't count for countries where the OTHER way around,long before the USA even existed. Normal for US doesn't mean necessarily mean normalfor the world. In fact,it USUALLY doesn't!


Yes it does. Since we rule the world, you all must obide by our rules, or else...








(j.k.)


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

mad_nick said:


> Actually, I'd say some 99% of people in Miami, LA and NY were born outside of Canada.
> Some real data, percent foreign-born, not including those born in Puerto Rico, US island areas, or those born abroad to American parent(s).
> Miami: 59.5%
> LA: 40.9%
> ...



And to think that the Miami and NY figures don't factor in citizens of Puerto Rico, both of which have hundreds of thousands of Puerto Ricans consisting a a very large proportion of the two cities' population (especially NY which prob has the largest Puerto Rican community in the world outside of Puerto Rico)...basically many hundreds of thousands of people born outside the US are not being counted for each city


----------

